# New Festools



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Some ones a happy camper today :thumbup::thumbup:. Carly traded in 2 RO150's and we got an RO125, RO90 and RTS400 (was going to be the DTS400 but went with the RTS400 instead). It cost us an extra $25 out of pocket.

Now we need a job we can use them on. Right now all major sanding jobs we have lined up will be starting in July and August.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

I just picked up a RTS and absolutely love it. I opted for the RTS over the DTS because, due to the rectangular shape, the abrasive can be rotated 180 if you happen to wear it irregularly. With the DTS, once you've worn the front tip you're on to a new abrasive.

What sanders do you own now?


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Healthy tax write off


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gramps said:


> I just picked up a RTS and absolutely love it. I opted for the RTS over the DTS because, due to the rectangular shape, the abrasive can be rotated 180 if you happen to wear it irregularly. With the DTS, once you've worn the front tip you're on to a new abrasive.
> 
> What sanders do you own now?


Besides these 3 we own another RO125 so 4 total, Vacs we have the CT26 and CT48 and a plastic compact cleaning kit.

Like many others here I want them all :yes::thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Mike2coat said:


> Healthy tax write off


One of a few healthy write off's this year. Truck, Speed Heater and other equipment.

We reinvested close to 5 grand into tools and equipment this year. Yes it was a hard hit in the pocket but they have already paid them selves off 10x's over. Plus a truck when my van engine exploded all over the road.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Why the switch from the Ro 150 to 125?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Why the switch from the Ro 150 to 125?


Most siding around here is 4"- 5" claps, the 150 was just a bit big. Combined with the paint shaver the 125 was easier up high.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Gramps said:


> Why the switch from the Ro 150 to 125?



I did the same thing. The 15o is nice because it's bigger and has a bit more power but it's bigger than a lot of the areas we were sanding and dust collection went down 

And the 125 fits in more areas. 

The 150 is great for floor boards though 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

